# Tire & wheel size chart?



## silverback (Dec 31, 2009)

Can someone direct me to information on standard wheel & tire sizes for Magna Traction and AFX cars? Also some suggestions for the same on a home track would be helpfull.
Thanks Jim


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey silverback welcome to the world of numbers . youll find info at sites such as jag hobbies or jw,s speed parts and such also ho world .net is helpful.once u determine what cars like what size you,ll see each car behave differently. some for the better some for the worse.


----------

